# One of the biggest countries in the world is running out of drinking water (Australia)



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Couldn't spot a more suitable forum _@KorbenDallas_ long day.

'Over a dozen towns and cities in eastern Australia are fast approaching Day Zero — the day that the last of the drinking water runs dry'

This article is full of the usual man made climate change rhetoric.

As *global climate change *intensifies, Australia has been hit hard by an unprecedented wave of droughts and water shortages, according to Agence France-Presse. Some affected towns are already *out of water*, while authorities say the others only have a* few months left and may run dry before year’s end *— driving home the terrifying reality of a world burned by environmental collapse.

Scaremongering for sure, poor journalism at best.

Any of our forum members able to verify any of this?

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PrincepAugusDate: 2019-09-30 22:58:57Reaction Score: 0


Sounds similar to the California drought and see all the fires that happened just a few years prior before suddenly such things aren't a problem anymore today.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-09-30 23:45:16Reaction Score: 1


Many years ago I heard we were gonna run out of oil and coal right about now.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-01 03:41:53Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Any of our forum members able to verify any of this?


No worries as long as beer doesn't run out. No one drinks water in those areas. 


KorbenDallas said:


> Many years ago I heard we were gonna run out of oil and coal right about now.


We've been running out of oil for at least 100 years. In 1919, David White, chief geologist of the United States Geological Survey, said that the peak of US oil production will be passed possibly within 3 years. Fast forward 100 years and the US is the world's biggest producer.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: nanukoDate: 2019-10-01 03:54:55Reaction Score: 1


No problem!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: IncitatusDate: 2019-10-01 07:51:55Reaction Score: 0


Doesn't South Africa have the exact same problem? I've been hearing that water is scarce in Jo'berg for at least a  couple of years.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Tool18Date: 2019-10-01 14:21:16Reaction Score: 3


Its getting pretty bad, as I understand it and please add of correct anything, is due to the massive foreign farms the size of small countries diverting water from the Murray-Darling water basin. This plus the seriously brutal drought Australia has been going through, it has now got the the point where yes, many towns are now completely out of water. just google "Australian drought and effects on farmers" to get an idea of what they are going through. Many family's dealing with huge loses year after year, having to sell and move to the city, and a sad side of the story is the concerning suicide rate among Australian farmers is just another aspect.

Even though the drought is as bad as it is. the government have done honestly f**k all and don't care. And the huge corporations that are using the water and have practically dried up half of the Murray river, (I have pictured below, for an idea of how big this river system is) it really is quite sad.


----------



## JWW427 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JWW427Date: 2019-10-01 14:27:41Reaction Score: 3


The Australians may be forced to reveal free energy generators that will power desalination plants green and clean.
Frankly, its high time that everyone do so.

JWW


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-02 00:22:22Reaction Score: 2




Tool18 said:


> Its getting pretty bad, as I understand it and please add of correct anything, is due to the massive foreign farms the size of small countries diverting water from the Murray-Darling water basin. This plus the seriously brutal drought Australia has been going through, it has now got the the point where yes, many towns are now completely out of water. just google "Australian drought and effects on farmers" to get an idea of what they are going through. Many family's dealing with huge loses year after year, having to sell and move to the city, and a sad side of the story is the concerning suicide rate among Australian farmers is just another aspect.
> 
> Even though the drought is as bad as it is. the government have done honestly f**k all and don't care. And the huge corporations that are using the water and have practically dried up half of the Murray river, (I have pictured below, for an idea of how big this river system is) it really is quite sad.
> View attachment 30374View attachment 30375View attachment 30376


Honestly, in addition to draught, the issue is that governments are lacking both capacity and willingness to regulate it properly. To give you an example, NSW has only 12 water inspectors and about 55,000 water licenses spread in an area of 809,444 km² (312,528 square miles). There are a myriad of ways to cheat water meters, even where those exist. Tragedy of the commons at its best.


----------



## wizz33 (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wizz33Date: 2019-10-03 17:18:41Reaction Score: 1




JWW427 said:


> The Australians may be forced to reveal free energy generators that will power desalination plants green and clean.
> Frankly, its high time that everyone do so.
> 
> JWW


in like this one with hidden water generator in the text
http://www.free-energy-info.com/SChapter8.pdf


----------



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: maxresdeDate: 2019-10-04 00:30:53Reaction Score: 1


There is this well known economist Amartya Sen. He said one time, 'People don't vote to starve to death', by which he meant that if you see widespread famine, you can know that the government there is not run by or for the people of the country.

I would say the same here- 'People don't vote to run out of water'. Australia certainly has the money, and know-how to remedy this problem. If you don't see that happening, then you can know something about what kind of place Australia is.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2019-10-04 00:39:27Reaction Score: 0




maxresde said:


> I would say the same here- 'People don't vote to run out of water'. Australia certainly has the money, and know-how to remedy this problem. If you don't see that happening, then you can know something about what kind of place Australia is.


Yeah, and it's quite disheartening. I do have hope that things will change.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-10-04 07:57:45Reaction Score: 0


Easy solved. Starting the headwaters of the rivers, streams, tributaries remove any livestock and allow the natural tree cover to return and give it a boost by sowing tree seed and planting trees. Then follow the flow down in a rinse wash repeat system to quickly rehydrate the landscape.
Any lack of any thing is man made.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-10-04 08:02:35Reaction Score: 0


Nah, they need to start with _Oryctolagus cuniculus. _Which I think is a total BS story.


----------



## BStankman (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BStankmanDate: 2019-10-04 09:26:06Reaction Score: 1


People pay more for bottled water than they do for gasoline.
On a plane that is 75% water.

I have seen the water table drop my entire life, while recently we have more precipitation than I can remember.
Where is that water going?  Draining into DUMBS?

It seems like an artificial scarcity to me.  Planned and put into action at least 15 years ago.

Reminder: The Bush Family purchased over 100,000 acres of land in Paraguay which happens to sit on the Guaraní Aquifer which is one of largest sources of fresh water in the world. – Investment Watch


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: JackmanDate: 2019-10-05 07:36:36Reaction Score: 1


I'm south coast Australia 2.5hrs south Sydney, no worries with water here
According to wiki Australia has unlimited water
Great Artesian Basin - Wikipedia


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ShabdaDate: 2019-10-05 15:00:25Reaction Score: 0


Apparently the Aboriginal Australians had eco-management down. After being taken over by settlers they blame all of the environmental mishaps, droughts included, on the settlers. Perhaps they ought to be consulted as to how to end droughts.

How Aboriginals Made Australia



KorbenDallas said:


> Many years ago I heard we were gonna run out of oil and coal right about now.


Here is a quick list of environmental threats as promised by the media:



Scientific Journal Forced to Retract ‘Landmark’ Climate Change Study Due to Falsehoods


----------

